# 1967-gibson-les-paul-custom-sunburst



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

This looks like scam 101...








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

What the hell?

yep he’ll be asking for an EMT to “hold” it since he’s got so many offers haha


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Peel Ferrari said:


> This looks like scam 101...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first clue might be that Gibson didn’t make Les Pauls in 1967.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> The first clue might be that Gibson didn’t make Les Pauls in 1967.


Oh haha right, April fools and all that


----------



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

april fools indeed


----------

